# Adopting a ONE YEAR OLD



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

We have a wonderful two year old female Vizsla. We would like to adopt a female puppy, however, we discovered a Vizsla breeder who has a 1 year old female for adoption. The breeder was going to gun train her and sell her as a "started" dog, but didn't have the time to train her. We are very interested in adopting her instead of getting a puppy.

There are so many pros and cons when adopting a puppy versus a one year old. We need some good advice on what to consider and how to make the best decision. My biggest concern is will a one year old bond with our family and adjust to a new home without emotional issues? I am a stay at home Mom, so I can dedicate 100% to a new furry family member, whether it's a puppy or one year old.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Working with foster dogs, I have found they bond and settle in very quickly. 
I would say keep a open mind until you meet the dog. You want the one year old to be a good fit with your present dog.
Does the breeder have a contact, and if the two dogs don't get along can you return it?
It's hard on your heart to return one, but it's very hard to live with a dog that fights with another one in the same household.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I would agree with what Texasred has said and she has more experience in this area than most of us do.

We had a 2.5 year old bitch (Lyra) who wasn't very tolerant of other dogs when we took on a 14th month rescue bitch (Ruta). Ruta settled in really easily and the two dogs have always got on really well (despite being very different temperaments). Of course that is no guarantee you would have the same experience but their are no guarantees if you get a puppy either!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We have adopted 2 mature dogs. A 5 year old and a 2 year old. Neither had any problem adapting and bonding with us.

In general, I would say that there are 2 issues with adopting a mature dog. One is "history" - how the dog's experiences have shaped it. With a puppy, you shape it. Depending upon its age, a mature dog is already shaped. I see that especially in our Daisy - I don't think that she was properly socialized, as she lacks self confidence and doesn't play well.

The other issue is that puppy hood is the best time for training. If the adopted mature dog hasn't already been trained it's much harder to do it than for a puppy.

You would probably not have problems given that you would be adopting from a breeder/trainer. But, who knows. Also, a 1 year old still has a lot of puppy-ness left and won't be as "set" as an older dog.

All-in-all, a 1 year old might be the ideal age for adoption (house trained and over the sharkies).

Bob


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Foxtrot_Bravo (Apr 19, 2017)

suzannethemom said:


> We have a wonderful two year old female Vizsla. We would like to adopt a female puppy, however, we discovered a Vizsla breeder who has a 1 year old female for adoption. The breeder was going to gun train her and sell her as a "started" dog, but didn't have the time to train her. We are very interested in adopting her instead of getting a puppy.
> 
> There are so many pros and cons when adopting a puppy versus a one year old. We need some good advice on what to consider and how to make the best decision. My biggest concern is will a one year old bond with our family and adjust to a new home without emotional issues? I am a stay at home Mom, so I can dedicate 100% to a new furry family member, whether it's a puppy or one year old.


My wife and I purchased a 1 yr old "returned" dog from a respected breeder this past January, and it has worked out great. It was nice getting a dog that was house trained, neutered, and with some training. He had a few quirks, but we would do the same in the future.

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------

